# Galaxy s 3 battery in Thunderbolt?



## crkdvnm (Jul 27, 2011)

So im watching an unboxing and that battery that it comes with looks similar to a merge battery i have that fits the TB. Anyone know the size of it?

It looks like mine has some extra on it that the other one doesnt.

http://www.rndaccess...M/dp/B004FDZGW0

S3

http://www.accessory...lagsta-blk.html

Is the s3 longer? Thats the thing im not sure of.


----------



## RedRumy3 (Oct 24, 2011)

Stock s3 battery is wider and little bigger compared to stock thunderbolt battery.


----------



## crkdvnm (Jul 27, 2011)

Ah, thanks for replying. I saw the battery and just had to ask. Would have been great if it did lol


----------

